# Westkanada - Rundreise



## Donwauwörther (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre Mitte August bis Anfang September nach Kanada für eine Camperrundreise. 
Startpunkt ist Vancouver nach Jasper über Banff wieder zurück nach Vancouver. 

Ich habe vor neben meiner Wanderausrüstung auch meine Angeln mitzunehmen. Normalerweise fische ich hier in Bayern auf Forelle und Hecht vorzugsweise Spinnfiischen. 
Nun kann man ja auch in Kanada "ein wenig" Fischen. Da ich aber weder Fliegenfischen noch Meerwasserfischen (Schleppen, Pilken) kann, weiss ich nicht so recht worauf ich mich da eingelassen habe.

Über ein paar Hinweise wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Pat82 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Ich versteh nicht ganz was jetzt Deine eigentliche Frage ist, denn Hecht & Forellen kannst Du auch in Kanada fischen und dafür brauchst Du weder Fliegen- noch Hochseeruten. Seen gibts auf der Route ja nun mehr als genug


----------



## Donwauwörther (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Naja - ich habe einie Bilder und Videos von Flüssen gesehen, die sehr seicht und steinig sind. Dort kann ich mit meiner Spinnfischerei recht wenig erreichen. 

Gibt es eine Art "Fliegenfischhule" bei den Campingplätzen?


----------



## Jetblack (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

@Donwauwörther - Fahr einfach da rüber, geniess die Landschaft und hab Spass.... und Angel!!

Vergiss Pat82's Idee, in BC gezielt auf Hechte zu fischen ..Fisch auf das, was dort alle beangeln. Und frag jeweils vor Ort, was gerade wo geht. Wenn Du von Vancouver aus den Frazer Richtung Rockies hochfährst, denkst Du "da fang ich nie einen Fisch" ... und das stimmt auch  Bis du jemanden fragst, der Dir auf die Spur hilft.

Evtl. planst Du noch ein paar Tage für Vancouver Island ein - sehenswert!, ruhig und immer gut für einen schönen Fisch  Deine Urlaubszeit passt nicht schlecht auf die Saison der Silberlachse, wenn der Wasserstand der Flüsse stimmt ...sogar vom Ufer.

Frag die Leute vor Ort - da weiss jeder mehr, als wir Netzangler 
Gruss Nick


----------



## Pat82 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Also erstens habe ich nie dazu geraten gezielt auf Hecht zu gehen, aber manchmal liest man halt das was man lesen möchte und zweitens ist Kanada gerade für Leute die eh gern auf Hecht angeln (siehe Eröffnungspost) ein El Dorado. Habe selbst knapp ein Jahr in Ontario nähe North Bay gelebt und kann da durchaus mitreden.


----------



## Jetblack (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Pat, -- in aller Freundschaft: North Bay, Ontario (wenn Du das am Lake Nipissing meinst) und Vancouver, BC sind so ca. 4000km voneinander entfernt und haben komplett andere Fischbestände.
Ja, im Osten und Midwest von Canada gibt es Hechte und Muskies zuhauf ...aber BC ist ein anderes Spiel.

Manchmal ist es besser nicht "mitzureden"!!

Gruss Nick


----------



## Jean (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Da muss ich Nick rechtgeben. In B.C. ist es nicht so dolle mit Hecht. Es gibt ein paar Seen die einen kleineren Bestand aufweisen aber nicht der Rede wert sind. Zum Hechten musst du weiter nördlich in den Yukon oder die Nortwest Terretories. Sasketchewan ist auch sehr gut, ein Freund von mir kommt von dort. Ansonsten eher die Ostküste wenns auf Hecht und Musky geht. Du bist genau zur richtigen Zeit dort um am Fraser auf Königslachs und Rotlachs zu fischen. Auch auf dem Island ist es, wie Nick schon erwähnte sehr reizvoll. Guides gibts dort auch jede Menge die zum trolling rausfahren. Hier ein alter Bericht von mir, die Stelle liegt direkt auf deiner Reiseroute. Anfahrt per PN wenn du möchtest.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162960&highlight=spring+summer


----------



## kopyto55 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Ansonsten einfach mal an der Küste Spinnangeln, ging gerade in Vancouver Island sehr gut. Da kannst du dann diverse Arten von Rockfisch (wie Rotbarsch), Achtung stachelige Rückenflosse und mit etwas Glück auch (kleinere) Lingcods fangen. 
Nimm kleine Pilker, schwere Blinker oder gufis um 30-40 g WG. 
Oder versuchs mit einem kanadischen "Buzz-Bomb" 

Gruss


----------



## Junky (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

@jean geiler Bericht!!!!

Hätten ihr denn vllt noch ein paar Tipps? Bin nämlich ab Sep auch für ein Jahr drüben (Praktikum) und habe echt Angst, dass ich die Zeit nicht so gut nutzen werde/kann wie Jean.


----------



## heinrich (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Hey,
ich war schon zweimal bei www.bcsturgeon.com zu Gast, und hab
es nicht bereut. Die Guides sind sehr engagiert, vorher mal eine Tagestour buchen, vielleicht teilen? Die regeln das für dich.
Außerdem auf Vancouver island murphysportfishing.com Touren von Ucluelet auf Heli und Lachs. Limit garantiert.

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## Sam lare (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Also ich hab vom Prinzip die gleiche Rute gemacht,
Mit Hecht ist da weniger, aber Brandungsangeln an der Küste ist wirklich empfehlenswert und wenn du schwereres Gerät mitnimmst kannst du an Fraser auch Super gut stör angeln  

und fällst du noch ein bisschen Zeit hast mit dem Wohnwagen würde ich noch Olympic Island im Bundesstaat Washington (USA) besuchen, vielleicht sagen die die Twilight (keine Ahnung wie es geschrieben wird) Filme was, welche dort spielen 
Super Landschaft 

LG und viel Spaß
Sam


----------



## der-nightrider (16. August 2013)

*AW: Westkanada - Rundreise*

Ich habe dieses Jahr eine ähnliche Runde gemacht: Vancouver - Vancouver Island - Whistler - Jasper - Banff - Calgary

Mein Highlight war das Fliegenfischen in den Rocky Mountains auf die verschiedenen Forellenarten! Besonders toll ist es, wenn man sich einen See noch erwandern muss...

Es gibt dort jede Menge Seen und Flüsse. Auf gut Glück ist es aber auch dort schwierig. Meine Empfehlung: In jedem größeren Ort gibt es Angelgeschäfte. Dort nachfragen was wo und wann geht. Passende Köder kaufen und los gehts...

Wichtig: Passende Lizenz besorgen! Ist regional verschieden. Wurde von einem Ranger mit Pferd in der 'Wildnis' kontrolliert. Hatte natürlich alles dabei - so war auch das noch ein schönes Erlebnis. Manche Arten dürfen nicht entnommen werden. Also auch hier aufpassen was man mitnimmt.

Wünsche eine schöne Reise!

Grüße,
der-nightrider


----------

